# Will there be a H4H manufacturer team challenge this year?



## Khamelion (Mar 19, 2015)

At my first H4H day at West Hill in 2013, I seem to remember there was a team challenge based on who owned what clubs. The Taylormade bunch versus the Titleist lads, for example.

Just wondering if we were going to do the same this year?

If people want to then stick you name below and the clubs you use, if a mixed bag then go with the predominate make in your bag. If you fancy it then copy and paste the list below and add it to your post. 

Various ways to do it, but I was thinking, teams of 3 or 4 depending on numbers, stableford, best 3 from 4 totalled up, winners get bragging rights on the forum.

I'll kick it off....

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 

Team Taylormade
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 

Team Titleist
1 - 
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 

Others teams as appropriate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Taylormade :whoo:


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 19, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			At my first H4H day at West Hill in 2013, I seem to remember there was a team challenge based on who owned what clubs. The Taylormade bunch versus the Titleist lads, for example.

Just wondering if we were going to do the same this year?

If people want to then stick you name below and the clubs you use, if a mixed bag then go with the predominate make in your bag. If you fancy it then copy and paste the list below and add it to your post. 

Various ways to do it, but I was thinking, teams of 3 or 4 depending on numbers, stableford, best 3 from 4 totalled up, winners get bragging rights on the forum.

I'll kick it off....

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 

Team Taylormade
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 

Team Titleist
1 - 
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 

Others teams as appropriate.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming you will have enough for Orka gear, i am in


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 19, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - 
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Taylormade
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - 
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Titleist
 1 - 
 2 - 
 3 - 
 4 - 

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - 
3 - 
4 -


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2015)

Who had the Miura buttery wedge........


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Who had the Miura buttery wedge........

Click to expand...

you still gaming the lucky donnay one?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - 
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Taylormade
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - 
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Titleist
 1 - 
 2 - 
 3 - 
 4 - 

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - 
3 - 
4 -


Team Callaway
1. Imurg
2.
3.
4.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ooohhh, most clubs full stop or most different types of club?

Callaway one way, Mizuno the other. Let the bidding begin to get me off your team!


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 19, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Ooohhh, most clubs full stop or most different types of club?

Callaway one way, Mizuno the other. Let the bidding begin to get me off your team! 

Click to expand...

Go with what you have most of in your bag, looking at your SIG that would be Mizuno


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Ooohhh, most clubs full stop or most different types of club?

Callaway one way, Mizuno the other. Let the bidding begin to get me off your team! 

Click to expand...

Surely you shouldnt commit too strongly to any team until much closer to the date, bag could look completely different


----------



## Region3 (Mar 19, 2015)

fundy said:



			Surely you shouldnt commit too strongly to any team until much closer to the date, bag could look completely different 

Click to expand...

As if.......


Yeah, you're right 

Irons will be the same, so will driver and putter.
Wedges unlikely to change.
Fairways and hybrid are on thin ice!


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 19, 2015)

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Taylormade
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Titleist
1 -
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1. Imurg
2.
3.
4.

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club
1. Sainthacker
2.
3.
4.
:whoo:
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-team-challenge-this-year#dwHKdCmjF5JVMoYD.99


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a mixed bag of Callaway, Ping, TM and Orka Irons, so Team Orka it is


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 19, 2015)

ickle bump, only one.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			you still gaming the lucky donnay one? 

Click to expand...

It was out for a bit, as the grooves were looser than Man U's back 4, but its back in now.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 20, 2015)

Where o where are team ping, I've just switched to pings, there must be some other oldies out there too??


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 20, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Where o where are team ping, I've just switched to pings, there must be some other oldies out there too??
		
Click to expand...

Team Ping added 

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 -
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Taylormade
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 -
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Titleist
 1 -
 2 -
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -


 Team Callaway
 1. Imurg
 2.
 3.
 4.

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club
 1. Sainthacker
 2.
 3.
 4.

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - 
3 - 
4 -


----------



## philly169 (Mar 20, 2015)

Tricky.... Mizuno irons vs Titleist woods/wedges...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 20, 2015)

philly169 said:



			Tricky.... Mizuno irons vs Titleist woods/wedges vs GoPro...
		
Click to expand...


Fixed  :thup:


----------



## moogie (Mar 20, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Where o where are team ping, I've just switched to pings, there must be some other oldies out there too??
		
Click to expand...


Hobbit.....??
He's old.....really , really OLD    
And
He's just switched to Ping irons


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2015)

With my new driver, and with an eye on some of their irons I will play for TM. Hold on just seen who my club mate will be.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 20, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 -
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Taylormade
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Richart
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Titleist
 1 -
 2 -
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -


 Team Callaway
 1. Imurg
 2.
 3.
 4.

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club
 1. Sainthacker
 2.
 3.
 4.

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - 
 3 - 
 4 -


----------



## philly169 (Mar 20, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Fixed  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Team GoPro??


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 21, 2015)

moogie said:



			Hobbit.....??
He's old.....really , really OLD    
And
He's just switched to Ping irons
		
Click to expand...

Hobbit, Hobbit really really old, is that the young northern chappie I played with at Blackmoor the other day, he was the one we kept calling 'laddie'.


----------



## rickg (Mar 21, 2015)

Ill go Taylor Made  with my Driver, 3 wood  and putter as there's no team Benross....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

rickg said:



			Ill go Taylor Made  with my Driver and 3 wood as there's no team Benross....
		
Click to expand...

The Taylormade Dream Team is forming nicely 


Lets just hope Smiffy doesnt see the thread


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 21, 2015)

moogie said:



			Hobbit.....??
He's old.....really , really OLD    
And
He's just switched to Ping irons
		
Click to expand...

Oi! I know where you live. If only I could remember...



ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Hobbit, Hobbit really really old, is that the young northern chappie I played with at Blackmoor the other day, he was the one we kept calling 'laddie'.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Arnie, from one young 'un to another. I'll be 13 next birthday... 13 left till the 3 score and 10.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2015)

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Taylormade
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Titleist
1 -
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1. Imurg
2.
3.
4.

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club
1. Sainthacker
2.
3.
4.

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - 
3 - 
4 -

Team Benross
1 - rickg
2 - Blue in Munich
3 -
4 -


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2015)

rickg said:



			Ill go Taylor Made  with my Driver, 3 wood  and putter as *there's no team Benross....*

Click to expand...

Fixed that for youâ€¦.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 21, 2015)

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Taylormade
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Titleist
1 -
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1. Imurg
2.
3.
4.

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club
1. Sainthacker
2.
3.
4.

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 - 
4 -

 Team Benross
 1 - rickg
 2 - Blue in Munich
 3 -
 4 -


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Taylormade
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Titleist
1 -
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1. Imurg
2.
3.
4.

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club
1. Sainthacker
2.
3.
4.

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - 
3 - 
4 -

Team Benross
1 - rickg
2 - Blue in Munich
3 -
4 -

Click to expand...

Why have you taken me out of the TM team ?:angry: Has Phil been on to you ?:mmm:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 21, 2015)

It's 50/50 for me but, go on pop me in team callaway....


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 22, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 -
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Taylormade
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Richart
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Titleist
 1 -
 2 -
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -


 Team Callaway
 1. Imurg
 2. FairwayDodger
 3.
 4.

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club
 1. Sainthacker
 2.
 3.
 4.

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - 
 4 -

 Team Benross
 1 - rickg
 2 - Blue in Munich
 3 -
 4 -


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Taylormade Dream Team is forming nicely 


Lets just hope Smiffy doesnt see the thread  

Click to expand...



I'm in


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2015)

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish (Can be bribed to go TM, or bribed to stay away :mmm: ) 
3 -
4 -

Team Taylormade
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart
3 - Smiffy
4 -

Team Titleist
1 -
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1. Imurg
2. FairwayDodger
3.
4.

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club
1. Sainthacker
2.
3.
4.

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 -
4 -

Team Benross
1 - rickg
2 - Blue in Munich
3 -
4 -


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 22, 2015)

I will complete the TM team


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish (Can be bribed to go TM, or bribed to stay away :mmm: ) 
3 -
4 -

Team Taylormade
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart
3 - Smiffy
4 -Pokerjoke

Team Titleist
1 -
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1. Imurg
2. FairwayDodger
3.
4.

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club
1. Sainthacker
2.
3.
4.

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 -
4 -

Team Benross
1 - rickg
2 - Blue in Munich
3 -
4
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 22, 2015)

Am I the only one admitting to own any Dunlop stuff, or am I the only one to actually own any Dunlop stuff?!?


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Mar 22, 2015)

pokerjoke said:





Fish said:



			Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish (Can be bribed to go TM, or bribed to stay away :mmm: ) 
3 -
4 -

Team Taylormade
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart
3 - Smiffy
4 -Pokerjoke

Team Titleist
1 -
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1. Imurg
2. FairwayDodger
3.
4.

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club
1. Sainthacker
2.
3.
4.

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 - PuttPuttSteve
4 -

Team Benross
1 - rickg
2 - Blue in Munich
3 -
4
		
Click to expand...

I can swing Pings just as badly as any other club 

Click to expand...


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 22, 2015)

As they were courtesy of GM in the first place, I ought to let my Benross clubs join in. 

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish (Can be bribed to go TM, or bribed to stay away :mmm: ) 
3 -
4 -

Team Taylormade
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart
3 - Smiffy
4 -Pokerjoke

Team Titleist
1 -
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1. Imurg
2. FairwayDodger
3.
4.

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club
1. Sainthacker
2.
3.
4.

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 -
4 -

Team Benross
1 - rickg
2 - Blue in Munich
3 - Oxfordcomma
4


----------



## rickg (Mar 22, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Am I the only one admitting to own any Dunlop stuff, or am I the only one to actually own any Dunlop stuff?!?
		
Click to expand...

Yes on both counts! :rofl:


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 22, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish (Can be bribed to go TM, or bribed to stay away 
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Taylormade
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Richart
 3 - Smiffy
 4 -Pokerjoke

 Team Titleist
 1 -
 2 -
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -


 Team Callaway
 1. Imurg
 2. FairwayDodger
 3.
 4.

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club
 1. Sainthacker
 2.
 3.
 4.

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - PutPutSteve
 4 -

 Team Benross
 1 - rickg
 2 - Blue in Munich
 3 - Oxfordcomma
 4


----------



## Crow (Mar 22, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Am I the only one admitting to own any Dunlop stuff, or am I the only one to actually own any Dunlop stuff?!?
		
Click to expand...

I've got a Dunlop 9 wood and would be honoured to join you.


----------



## Crow (Mar 22, 2015)

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish (Can be bribed to go TM, or bribed to stay away 
3 -
4 -

Team Taylormade
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart
3 - Smiffy
4 -Pokerjoke

Team Titleist
1 -
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1. Imurg
2. FairwayDodger
3.
4.

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
1. Sainthacker
2. Crow
3.
4.

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 - PutPutSteve
4 -

Team Benross
1 - rickg
2 - Blue in Munich
3 - Oxfordcomma
4


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 22, 2015)

Crow said:



			I've got a Dunlop 9 wood and would be honoured to join you.
		
Click to expand...

Good man!



rickg said:



			Yes on both counts! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:ears:


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2015)

Team TM is looking smokey along with Benross, we need some more quality added to the Mizzy team, come on Region3, you know you want to :thup:

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish 
3 -
4 -

Team Taylormade
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart
3 - Smiffy
4 -Pokerjoke

Team Titleist
1 -
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1. Imurg
2. FairwayDodger
3.
4.

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
1. Sainthacker
2. Crow
3.
4.

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 - PutPutSteve
4 -

Team Benross
1 - rickg
2 - Blue in Munich
3 - Oxfordcomma
4


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			Team TM is looking smokey
		
Click to expand...

You've noticed huh!!


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 23, 2015)

Team Mizuno volunteer here!


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 23, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



			Team Mizuno volunteer here!
		
Click to expand...

Sorted.

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 -

 Team Taylormade
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Richart
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - Pokerjoke

 Team Titleist
 1 -
 2 -
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -


 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
 1 - Sainthacker
 2 - Crow
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - PutPutSteve
 4 -

 Team Benross
 1 - rickg
 2 - Blue in Munich
 3 - Oxfordcomma
 4


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like Team TaylorMade have got this sewn up.
All the other teams are made up of knobs


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Mar 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Looks like Team TaylorMade have got this sewn up.
All the other teams are made up of knobs


Click to expand...

I may be a knob, but after scoring well on Saturday and managing to master the driver for the last 9, I'm a very happy knob


----------



## Region3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			Team TM is looking smokey along with Benross, we need some more quality added to the Mizzy team, come on Region3, you know you want to :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Feel free to stick me wherever. Maybe room 101? 

If irons count as individual clubs I'm Mizzy.


----------



## rickg (Mar 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Looks like Team TaylorMade are going to get stuffed.
All the other teams are made up of golfers


Click to expand...

You noticed......


----------



## JamesR (Mar 23, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 -

 Team Taylormade
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Richart
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - Pokerjoke

 Team Titleist
 1 - JamesR
 2 -
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -


 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
 1 - Sainthacker
 2 - Crow
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - PutPutSteve
 4 -

 Team Benross
 1 - rickg
 2 - Blue in Munich
 3 - Oxfordcomma
 4 - 


I'm feeling sorry for Titleist, no one seems to want to join them!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 23, 2015)

I suggest anyone who turns up on the day without clubs from their specified manufacturer pays a forfeit! That should slow down sales on ebay, and hit American Golf's turnover.....


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 23, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 - Region3

 Team Taylormade
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Richart
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - Pokerjoke

 Team Titleist
 1 - JamesR
 2 -
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -


 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
 1 - Sainthacker
 2 - Crow
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - PutPutSteve
 4 -

 Team Benross
 1 - rickg
 2 - Blue in Munich
 3 - Oxfordcomma
 4 -


----------



## philly169 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll go Team Titleist...

Represented by my woods, wedges, bags and balls....


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 23, 2015)

philly169 said:



			I'll go Team Titleist...

Represented by my woods, wedges, bags and balls....
		
Click to expand...

Done.


Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 - Region3

 Team Taylormade
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Richart
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - Pokerjoke

 Team Titleist
 1 - JamesR
 2 - Phily169
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -


 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
 1 - Sainthacker
 2 - Crow
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - PutPutSteve
 4 -

 Team Benross
 1 - rickg
 2 - Blue in Munich
 3 - Oxfordcomma
 4 -


----------



## Crow (Mar 23, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I suggest anyone who turns up on the day without clubs from their specified manufacturer pays a forfeit! That should slow down sales on ebay, and hit American Golf's turnover.....
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough but one club from specified manufacturer should be enough, as I only have the one Dunlop club and I don't want to have to change teams to one of those other crappy manufacturers up there.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 23, 2015)

OMG... The TM is full.... Can we have another TM team ... (After all TM have a wide enough range to field more than 1 team)


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm in, Team Titleist.........and if you play with Prov's and aren't with team Titleist you should all forfeit a shot 

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 - Region3

 Team Taylormade
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Richart
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - Pokerjoke

 Team Titleist
 1 - JamesR
 2 - Phily169
 3 - Val
 4 -

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -


 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
 1 - Sainthacker
 2 - Crow
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - PutPutSteve
 4 -

 Team Benross
 1 - rickg
 2 - Blue in Munich
 3 - Oxfordcomma
 4 -


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2015)

I've still to sort stuff out, but should be coming down for this.

My Donnay LW is back in the bag, does that get me entry into the sports direct team?


----------



## rickg (Mar 23, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			My Donnay LW is back in the bag, does that get me entry into the sports direct team?
		
Click to expand...

Only if it cost less than Â£3.50


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2015)

rickg said:



			Only if it cost less than Â£3.50
		
Click to expand...

I have since had it re-gripped, so takes it over a fiver now.

Two for one grip offer on my ball retriever, so stewards enquiry........


----------



## Region3 (Mar 24, 2015)

vkurup said:



			OMG... The TM is full.... Can we have another TM team ... (After all TM have a wide enough range to field more than 1 team)
		
Click to expand...

In 2 weeks the TM team will have been superseded.

Or just have another team.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 24, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 - Region3

 Team Taylormade A Team
 1 - 
 2 - 
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Taylormade B Team
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Richart
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - Pokerjoke

 Team Titleist
 1 - JamesR
 2 - Phily169
 3 - Val
 4 -

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -


 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
 1 - Sainthacker
 2 - Crow
 3 - Liverbirdie
 4 - 

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - PutPutSteve
 4 -

 Team Benross
 1 - rickg
 2 - Blue in Munich
 3 - Oxfordcomma
 4 -


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2015)

Objection ?! B Team !!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Objection ?! B Team !!
		
Click to expand...

Stewards enquiry.


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2015)

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish
3 - Whereditgo
4 - Region3

Team Taylormade A Team
1 -
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Taylormade BS Team
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart
3 - Smiffy
4 - Pokerjoke

Team Titleist
1 - JamesR
2 - Phily169
3 - Val
4 -

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1 - Imurg
2 - FairwayDodger
3 -
4 -

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
1 - Sainthacker
2 - Crow
3 - Liverbirdie
4 -

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 - PutPutSteve
4 -

Team Benross
1 - rickg
2 - Blue in Munich
3 - Oxfordcomma
4 -

Looks good to me :smirk:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 24, 2015)

No more callaways out there? 

Must be more than just me wanting to dance with the Reaper?


----------



## Region3 (Mar 24, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			No more callaways out there? 

Must be more than just me wanting to dance with the Reaper?



Click to expand...

I can be moved if there's another Mizzy volunteer.

My bag has 7 Mizuno clubs (iron set) and 5 Callaway (Fairways, wedges and (Odyssey) putter).


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looks good to me :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed what you did there, sneaky!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 24, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I can be moved if there's another Mizzy volunteer.

My bag has 7 Mizuno clubs (iron set) and 5 Callaway (Fairways, wedges and (Odyssey) putter).
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha for now, Bet that's changed by October


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I can be moved if there's another Mizzy volunteer.

My bag has 7 Mizuno clubs (iron set) and 5 Callaway (Fairways, wedges and (Odyssey) putter).
		
Click to expand...

No swapsies or defectors, your in now, we have a nice spread of handicaps in team Mizzy :thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've still to sort stuff out, but should be coming down for this.

My Donnay LW is back in the bag, does that get me entry into the sports direct team?[/QUOTE Hope you and the rest of the NW boys/girls can make it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 24, 2015)

richart said:



			Hope you and the rest of the NW boys/girls can make it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll be hoping to make it this year, but job issues are stopping me committing at the moment. I'll know more in a few weeks. Hopefully I'll finally make it down this year...


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I'll be hoping to make it this year, but job issues are stopping me committing at the moment. I'll know more in a few weeks. Hopefully I'll finally make it down this year...
		
Click to expand...

 No problems, forumers will always get a place, so no need to commit too early. West Hill is a cracker, and you can also get a game at my Club on the Sunday.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ha ha for now, Bet that's changed by October 

Click to expand...

No comment 

The irons will definitely be in there. Almost certainly. Probably.




Fish said:



			No swapsies or defectors, your in now, we have a nice spread of handicaps in team Mizzy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's it, I am behind Fish's iron curtain now.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 24, 2015)

Region3 said:



			No comment 

The irons will definitely be in there. Almost certainly. Probably.




That's it, I am behind Fish's iron curtain now.
		
Click to expand...

I wish fish had been behind an Iron Curtain on H4H day last year, that car park image has left me scared for life.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			My Donnay LW is back in the bag, does that get me entry into the sports direct team?
		
Click to expand...

You're in. Ignore Rick, he's just worried how good our team is starting to look


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 24, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			You're in. Ignore Rick, he's just worried how good our team is starting to look

Click to expand...

Did you get fitted for your sports direct clubs?

I was, but by the cycling department.

Great place, where else can you get black gloves so cheap?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 24, 2015)

To be honest challengers are wasting their time.

TM B team have.
The SouthEast meet champion.
The SouthWest Regional champion.
3 players who have had handicap cuts this week.
A player who got his 4th HIO in 12 months.
Can we have the trophy engraved now.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 24, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			To be honest challengers are wasting their time.

TM B team have.
The SouthEast meet champion.
The SouthWest Regional champion.
3 players who have had handicap cuts this week.
A player who got his 4th HIO in 12 months.
Can we have the trophy engraved now.
		
Click to expand...

We have one named after a birdie, one is a saint, last years H4H stableford/handicap champ, and we have "gulf dride" grips on our clubs, and I'm sure one will have a driver called a "slammer". Foregone conclusion.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 24, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			To be honest challengers are wasting their time.

TM B team have.
The SouthEast meet champion.
The SouthWest Regional champion.
3 players who have had handicap cuts this week.
A player who got his 4th HIO in 12 months.
Can we have the trophy engraved now.
		
Click to expand...

That's all very well but you'd be foolish to challenge this guy at anything....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			To be honest challengers are wasting their time.

TM B team have.
The SouthEast meet champion.
The SouthWest Regional champion.
3 players who have had handicap cuts this week.
A player who got his 4th HIO in 12 months.
Can we have the trophy engraved now.
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:

Team of champions


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2015)

Going in with Team Titleist 
Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish 
3 - Whereditgo
4 - Region3

Team Taylormade A Team
1 - 
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 

Team Taylormade B Team
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart
3 - Smiffy
4 - Pokerjoke

Team Titleist
1 - JamesR
2 - Phily169
3 - Val
4 - Pauldj42

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1 - Imurg
2 - FairwayDodger
3 - 
4 - 

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
1 - Sainthacker
2 - Crow
3 - Liverbirdie
4 - 

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 - PutPutSteve
4 -

Team Benross
1 - rickg
2 - Blue in Munich
3 - Oxfordcomma
4 -


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:whoo:

Team of champions
		
Click to expand...

 I wanted to be in the A team. I wanted to be Captain. I am not happy.:rant:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2015)

richart said:



			I wanted to be in the A team. I wanted to be Captain. I am not happy.:rant:
		
Click to expand...

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish 
3 - Whereditgo
4 - Region3

The Taylormade Dream Team 
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart - Captain 
3 - Smiffy
4 - Pokerjoke

Taylormade Wannabes

1 -
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Titleist
1 - JamesR
2 - Phily169
3 - Val
4 - Pauldj42

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1 - Imurg
2 - FairwayDodger
3 - 
4 - 

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
1 - Sainthacker
2 - Crow
3 - Liverbirdie
4 - 

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 - PutPutSteve
4 -

Team Benross
1 - rickg
2 - Blue in Munich
3 - Oxfordcomma
4 -

Changed for accuracy :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			That's all very well but you'd be foolish to challenge this guy at anything....

View attachment 14639

Click to expand...

Damn right!!!!!!


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish 
3 - Whereditgo
4 - Region3

The Taylormade Dream Team 
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart - Captain 
3 - Smiffy
4 - Pokerjoke

Taylormade Wannabes

1 -
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Titleist
1 - JamesR
2 - Phily169
3 - Val
4 - Pauldj42

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1 - Imurg
2 - FairwayDodger
3 - 
4 - 

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
1 - Sainthacker
2 - Crow
3 - Liverbirdie
4 - 

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 - PutPutSteve
4 -

Team Benross
1 - rickg
2 - Blue in Munich
3 - Oxfordcomma
4 -

Changed for accuracy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Vice Captain.:thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			We have one named after a birdie, one is a saint, last years H4H stableford/handicap champ, and we have "gulf dride" grips on our clubs, and I'm sure one will have a driver called a "slammer". Foregone conclusion.
		
Click to expand...

You forgot the illegal wedges, although we might keep that quiet...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 24, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			You forgot the illegal wedges, although we might keep that quiet...

Click to expand...

You "gaming" a chipper? Diamana shaft in mine, with a high kick point.

I'll also fit the "ball picker upper" on the top of my putter.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			To be honest challengers are wasting their time.

TM B team have.
The SouthEast meet champion.
The SouthWest Regional champion.
3 players who have had handicap cuts this week.
A player who got his 4th HIO in 12 months.
Can we have the trophy engraved now.
		
Click to expand...

Plus the Cooden Centenary Open fourball betterball champions. Don't forget that. We were awesome.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			We were awesome.
		
Click to expand...

were. Exactly, who would join an under 40's team to show these old men how to win? (Would have been 35 and under, but was 36 this year)


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			were. Exactly, who would join an under 40's team to show these old men how to win? (Would have been 35 and under, but was 36 this year)
		
Click to expand...

It was only two years ago Geezer.
There's life in the old dog yet (I am alluding to Richart there)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't wait to see which team goes with the three rubber tees on a bit of string first


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 25, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I can't wait to see which team goes with the three rubber tees on a bit of string first 

Click to expand...

Got them covered...

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-rubber-tees-870378?colcode=87037890

:whoo:


----------



## Crow (Mar 25, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Got them covered...

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-rubber-tees-870378?colcode=87037890

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Nice! 
Can't see the string though, disappointing if I'm going to have to supply and fit my own, or is that part of the custom fitting process, getting the correct length of string for your swing?


----------



## vkurup (Mar 25, 2015)

Putting my name in as part of the TM attack squad


Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish 
3 - Whereditgo
4 - Region3

The Taylormade Dream Team 
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart - Captain 
3 - Smiffy
4 - Pokerjoke

Taylormade Wingman

1 - vkurup
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Titleist
1 - JamesR
2 - Phily169
3 - Val
4 - Pauldj42

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1 - Imurg
2 - FairwayDodger
3 - 
4 - 

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
1 - Sainthacker
2 - Crow
3 - Liverbirdie
4 - 

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 - PutPutSteve
4 -

Team Benross
1 - rickg
2 - Blue in Munich
3 - Oxfordcomma
4 -


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 25, 2015)

Why when I read the Taylormade team with captain, do I want to make references to Captain Pugwash and his crew?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Got them covered...

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-rubber-tees-870378?colcode=87037890

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I bought a set of them 3 years ago for when its icy. Never used them, but still in the bag.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 5, 2015)

I have 9 Cleveland, 4 Ping and 1 Odyssey putter - so take your choice and slot me in a space or a Cleveland team of one !!


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 6, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 - Region3

 The Taylormade Dream Team 
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Richart - Captain 
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - Pokerjoke

 Taylormade Wingman

 1 - vkurup
 2 -
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Titleist
 1 - JamesR
 2 - Phily169
 3 - Val
 4 - Pauldj42

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -


 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
 1 - Sainthacker
 2 - Crow
 3 - Liverbirdie
 4 - 

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - PutPutSteve
 4 -

 Team Benross
 1 - rickg
 2 - Blue in Munich
 3 - Oxfordcomma
 4 -      

Team Cleveland
1 - Bigfoot
2 - 
3 - 
4 -


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Why when I read the Taylormade team with captain, do I want to make references to Captain Pugwash and his crew?
		
Click to expand...

Because you're a prat?


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 7, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Because you're a prat?


Click to expand...

Now which one would you be? Hmmmmm probably Barnabas


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2015)

Needs amending due to a defector from Team Benross; should we start a sweep on how many more times that changes between now & the day?

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish 
3 - Whereditgo
4 - Region3

The Taylormade Dream Team 
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart - Captain 
3 - Smiffy
4 - Pokerjoke

Taylormade Wingman

1 - vkurup
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Titleist
1 - JamesR
2 - Phily169
3 - Val
4 - Pauldj42

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1 - Imurg
2 - FairwayDodger
3 - 
4 - 

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
1 - Sainthacker
2 - Crow
3 - Liverbirdie
4 - 

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 - PutPutSteve
4 -

Team Benross
1 - 
2 - Blue in Munich
3 - Oxfordcomma
4 - 

Team Cleveland
1 - Bigfoot
2 - 
3 - 
4 -

Team French Letters
1 - rickg

â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## Smiffy (May 9, 2015)

How come Richart is team captain of the TaylorMade dream team?
He hasn't got TM irons, and he can't hit the Aeroburner he bought for toffee.
I don't think he even puts it in his bag!!


----------



## 2blue (Jun 24, 2015)

PING Team now complete... Phew...  just made it...  oh, whats the potential cost??

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish 
3 - Whereditgo
4 - Region3

The Taylormade Dream Team 
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart - Captain 
3 - Smiffy
4 - Pokerjoke

Taylormade Wingman

1 - vkurup
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Titleist
1 - JamesR
2 - Phily169
3 - Val
4 - Pauldj42

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1 - Imurg
2 - FairwayDodger
3 - 
4 - 

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
1 - Sainthacker
2 - Crow
3 - Liverbirdie
4 - 

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 - PutPutSteve
4 - 2Blue

Team Benross
1 - 
2 - Blue in Munich
3 - Oxfordcomma
4 - 

Team Cleveland
1 - Bigfoot
2 - 
3 - 
4 -

Team French Letters
1 - rickg


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 28, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



Needs amending due to a defector from Team Benross; should we start a sweep on how many more times that changes between now & the day?

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish 
3 - Whereditgo
4 - Region3

The Taylormade Dream Team 
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart - Captain 
3 - Smiffy
4 - Pokerjoke

Taylormade Wingman

1 - vkurup
2 -
3 -
4 -

Team Titleist
1 - JamesR
2 - Phily169
3 - Val
4 - Pauldj42

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1 - Imurg
2 - FairwayDodger
3 - 
4 - 

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
1 - Sainthacker
2 - Crow
3 - Liverbirdie
4 - 

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - Hobbit
3 - PutPutSteve
4 -

Team Benross
1 - 
2 - Blue in Munich
3 - Oxfordcomma
4 - 

Team Cleveland
1 - Bigfoot
2 - 
3 - 
4 -

Team French Letters
1 - rickg

â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Quite !  The thing with the Ping Team is once in never out


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 29, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Quite !  The thing with the Ping Team is once in never out 

Click to expand...

Oh dear! I no longer have any Ping in the bag... why do I have Hotel California by the Eagles running through my head?

All TM now, apart from the Vokey wedges.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 29, 2015)

I think this needs revisiting a month before the day - this Forum changes clubs too often..!
Although I'm still Team Callaway!:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 29, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 - Region3

 The Taylormade Dream Team 
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Richart - Captain 
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - Pokerjoke

 Taylormade Wingman

 1 - vkurup
 2 - Hobbit
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Titleist
 1 - JamesR
 2 - Phily169
 3 - Val
 4 - Pauldj42

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -


 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
 1 - Sainthacker
 2 - Crow
 3 - Liverbirdie
 4 - 

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - PutPutSteve
 3 - 2Blue
 4 - 

 Team Benross
 1 - Blue in Munich
 2 - Oxfordcomma
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Cleveland
 1 - Bigfoot
 2 - 
 3 - 
 4 -

 Team French Letters
 1 - rickg

Amended to reflect changes


----------



## rickg (Jul 30, 2015)

If no-one else buys any Letters clubs before the event, my bag also has 2 Taylor Made clubs ( driver and Putter), an Adams hybrid, a Benross wedge and a Mizuno 1 iron........


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2015)

rickg said:



			If no-one else buys any Letters clubs before the event, my bag also has 2 Taylor Made clubs ( driver and Putter), an Adams hybrid, a Benross wedge and a Mizuno 1 iron........
		
Click to expand...

SO we put you in every team to make sure you win......

Like your style!


----------



## rickg (Jul 31, 2015)

Imurg said:



			SO we put you in every team to make sure you win......

Like your style!
		
Click to expand...

............and I've got an ORKA 9 iron in the bag!:whoo:


----------



## Crow (Sep 24, 2015)

Thought I'd bump this one up as we're getting closer to the big day!

Still plenty of spaces left in the various teams.


And if you're still undecided about playing on the day, especially if you've never been to a forum meet, then see if you can get the day off and come along.
You'll get a great welcome and you will not regret it, whoever you're paired with.....


----------



## Crow (Sep 24, 2015)

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish 
3 - Whereditgo
4 - Region3

The Taylormade Dream Team 
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Richart - Captain 
3 - Smiffy
4 - Pokerjoke

Taylormade Wingman

1 - vkurup
2 - Hobbit
3 -
4 -

Team Titleist
1 - JamesR
2 - Phily169
3 - Val
4 - Pauldj42

Team Orka
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 -
4 -


Team Callaway
1 - Imurg
2 - FairwayDodger
3 - 
4 - 

Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
1 - Sainthacker
2 - Crow
3 - Liverbirdie
4 - 

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - PutPutSteve
3 - 2Blue
4 - 

Team Benross
1 - Blue in Munich
2 - Oxfordcomma
3 - 
4 - 

Team Cleveland
1 - Bigfoot
2 - 
3 - 
4 -

Team French Letters
1 - rickg
2 - 
3 - 
4 -


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2015)

My Benross wedge has been replaced with a Callaway.....and I've added a Mizuno 1 iron.....another 2 teams I'm eligible for!


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 24, 2015)

As I am the only one in the Cleveland team, I also use five Ping clubs so could complete the PING team if they will have me.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 24, 2015)

We're looking a bit short on the Benross side, aren't we, with Rick deserting us. Where are Therod and Snaphookwedge (or whatever you've changed your name to) when we need them? You must both have at least one of the clubs left?


----------



## vkurup (Sep 25, 2015)

Visiting this thread after a long time.... looks like the news of me not playing (on the official thread) did not filter down... so I am out of the TM Team B


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 25, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 - Region3

 The Taylormade Dream Team 
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Richart - Captain 
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - Pokerjoke

 Team Titleist
 1 - JamesR
 2 - Phily169
 3 - Val
 4 - Pauldj42

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - PutPutSteve
 3 - 2Blue
 4 - Bigfoot

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
 1 - Sainthacker
 2 - Crow
 3 - Liverbirdie
 4 - 

 Taylormade Wingman

 1 - vkurup
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - Kraxx
 4 -

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Benross
 1 - Blue in Munich
 2 - Oxfordcomma
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team French Letters
 1 - rickg
 2 - 
 3 - 
 4 -

Team Cleveland removed as no one was playing them or wanted to admit to playing them.


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2015)

Liverbirdie isn't coming down.


----------



## rickg (Sep 25, 2015)

Put me in Tm team 2 instead of Vukrup.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 25, 2015)

Can't believe there's only 2 Callaway players going..... even though I'm currently using my Mizuno driver and not the Callaway....  

Of course Imurg and I are good enough to take on all comers but it'd be nice to have a couple of pals.....


----------



## Region3 (Sep 25, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Can't believe there's only 2 Callaway players going..... even though I'm currently using my Mizuno driver and not the Callaway....  

Of course Imurg and I are good enough to take on all comers but it'd be nice to have a couple of pals.....
		
Click to expand...

I've got a Callaway fairway wood and hybrid if the team needs making up and the Mizzies can find another?


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I've got a Callaway fairway wood and hybrid if the team needs making up and the Mizzies can find another?
		
Click to expand...

 I will change to Mizuno as I have ditched the TM driver, and not bought the irons yet.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 25, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I've got a Callaway fairway wood and hybrid if the team needs making up and the Mizzies can find another?
		
Click to expand...

OK, dream team taking shape now!

:whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Sep 25, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			OK, dream team taking shape now!

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 25, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 - Richart

 Team Titleist
 1 - JamesR
 2 - Phily169
 3 - Val
 4 - Pauldj42

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - PutPutSteve
 3 - 2Blue
 4 - Bigfoot

 The Taylormade Dream Team 
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Pokerjoke
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - 

 Taylormade Wingman

 1 - Rickg
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - Kraxx
 4 -

 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - Region3
 4 - 

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
 1 - Sainthacker
 2 - Crow
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Benross
 1 - Blue in Munich
 2 - Oxfordcomma
 3 - 
 4 - 



Team Cleveland and the prophylactics removed (good name for a punk band)

Anyone from the TM Wingman team want a transfer to the TM Dream Team? Or more the point do the TM Dream Team want to Transfer a wingman in?


----------



## Region3 (Sep 25, 2015)

Can't believe the Callaway King of Distance isn't in team Callaway!


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2015)

Val will neeed to come out of Team Titleist as he can not play now.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 25, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 - Richart

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - PutPutSteve
 3 - 2Blue
 4 - Bigfoot

 The Taylormade Dream Team 
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Pokerjoke
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - 

 Taylormade Wingman
 1 - Rickg
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - Kraxx
 4 -

 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - Region3
 4 - 

 Team Titleist
 1 - JamesR
 2 - Phily169
 3 - Pauldj42
 4 - 

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Sports Direct Cheapo Club & The Mighty Dunlop Brand
 1 - Sainthacker
 2 - Crow
 3 - 
 4 - 

 Team Benross
 1 - Blue in Munich
 2 - Oxfordcomma
 3 - 
 4 -


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2015)

I know it's an affront to the high quality equipment purveyed/produced by Sports Direct and The Mighty Dunlop Brand, but if things stay as they are, might it be worth opening discussions about combining with Team Benross to make a full compliment?


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2015)

Sainthacker is not playing so that may affect the merger.


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Sainthacker is not playing so that may affect the merger.

Click to expand...

So Crow plays with a Titleist ball & Orka & Benross merge, job done


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2015)

Fish said:



			So Crow plays with a Titleist ball & Orka & Benross merge, job done 

Click to expand...

 Trouble is the Titleist team have asked me to block a transfer of the Crow to their team. They must have been reading his 'played today' posts.


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Trouble is the Titleist team have asked me to block a transfer of the Crow to their team. They must have been reading his 'played today' posts.

Click to expand...

Oh dear, poor Crows going to be like the fat kid at school and be the last to be picked lol I reckon he shoould join the TM wingmen


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Trouble is the Titleist team have asked me to block a transfer of the Crow to their team. They must have been reading his 'played today' posts.

Click to expand...

I have made some improvement recently, I played the front nine to handicap at the weekend, but unfortunately that left me with no shots for the back nine. (And I have a Titleist driver )



Fish said:



			Oh dear, poor Crows going to be like the fat kid at school and be the last to be picked lol I reckon he shoould join the TM wingmen 

Click to expand...

I'll play for any team bar TM, never even thought about owning a TM club.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 25, 2015)

With Sainthacker now not playing, Team Orka and Team Benross could bid for Crows services


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 28, 2015)

Crow said:



			I have made some improvement recently, I played the front nine to handicap at the weekend, but unfortunately that left me with no shots for the back nine. (And I have a Titleist driver )



I'll play for any team bar TM, never even thought about owning a TM club. 

Click to expand...

Mate,

Don't listen to them, we'd be proud to have you in Team Titleist:fore:


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 28, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 - Richart

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - PutPutSteve
 3 - 2Blue
 4 - Bigfoot

 Team Titleist
 1 - JamesR
 2 - Phily169
 3 - Pauldj42
 4 - Crow

 The Taylormade Dream Team 
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Pokerjoke
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - 

 Taylormade Wingman
 1 - Rickg
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - Kraxx
 4 -

 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - Region3
 4 - 

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Benross
 1 - Blue in Munich
 2 - Oxfordcomma
 3 - 
 4 -

Nearly sorted now, how about Team Orka and Benross joining forces, Team BeOrka, you could be oh so quiet then really shouty, or perhaps Team OrRoss a team that gets into a pickle.


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate,

Don't listen to them, we'd be proud to have you in Team Titleist:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal, 

Come to think of it, I even have a "Team Titleist" member's bag tag.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 28, 2015)

Crow said:



			Cheers pal, 

Come to think of it, I even have a "Team Titleist" member's bag tag. 

Click to expand...

More than enough to qualify:rofl:


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 29, 2015)

Happy to drag down a TM team if needed?


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 29, 2015)

El Bandito said:



			Happy to drag down a TM team if needed?
		
Click to expand...





Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 - Richart

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - PutPutSteve
 3 - 2Blue
 4 - Bigfoot

 Team Titleist
 1 - JamesR
 2 - Phily169
 3 - Pauldj42
 4 - Crow

 The Taylormade Dream Team 
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Pokerjoke
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - El Bandito

 Taylormade Wingman
 1 - Rickg
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - Kraxx
 4 -

 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - Region3
 4 - 

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Benross
 1 - Blue in Munich
 2 - Oxfordcomma
 3 - 
 4 -


Sorted


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2015)

Is there a bet on this or is it for bragging rights?

My dad [pete42] will join the callaway team.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 30, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 - Richart

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - PutPutSteve
 3 - 2Blue
 4 - Bigfoot

 Team Titleist
 1 - JamesR
 2 - Phily169
 3 - Pauldj42
 4 - Crow

 The Taylormade Dream Team 
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Pokerjoke
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - El Bandito

 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - Region3
 4 - pete42

 Taylormade Wingman
 1 - Rickg
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - Kraxx
 4 -

 Team Orka
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 -
 4 -

 Team Benross
 1 - Blue in Munich
 2 - Oxfordcomma
 3 - 
 4 -


Done and Done.

I think it's just been bragging rights in previous years, correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2015)

Excellent, I knew there had to be another Callaway player out there!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Excellent, I knew there had to be another Callaway player out there!
		
Click to expand...

You have the better golfer in the family as well


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2015)

If team Orka and Benross merge, we would then just need one more TM player.:thup:


----------



## Rooter (Sep 30, 2015)

richart said:



			If team Orka and Benross merge, we would then just need one more TM player.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Go on then, Im in for team TM!


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 30, 2015)

Team Mizuno
 1 - Khamelion
 2 - Fish 
 3 - Whereditgo
 4 - Richart

 Team PING
 1 - ArnoldArmChewer
 2 - PutPutSteve
 3 - 2Blue
 4 - Bigfoot

 Team Titleist
 1 - JamesR
 2 - Phily169
 3 - Pauldj42
 4 - Crow

 The Taylormade Dream Team 
 1 - LiverpoolPhil
 2 - Pokerjoke
 3 - Smiffy
 4 - El Bandito

 Team Callaway
 1 - Imurg
 2 - FairwayDodger
 3 - Region3
 4 - pete42

 Taylormade Wingman
 1 - Rickg
 2 - Hobbit
 3 - Kraxx
 4 - Rooter

 Team BjÃ¶rk
 1 - MendieGK
 2 - PhilTheFragger
 3 - Oxfordcomma
 4 - Blue in Munich


All teams now complete


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 30, 2015)

All teams complete....

Not anymore.

I have had to pull out due to injury.

I managed one whole shot today before walking off.

Gutted.

Sorry


Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion
2 - Fish 
3 - Whereditgo
4 - Richart

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer
2 - PutPutSteve
3 - 2Blue
4 - Bigfoot

Team Titleist
1 - JamesR
2 - Phily169
3 - Pauldj42
4 - Crow

The Taylormade Dream Team 
1 - LiverpoolPhil
2 - Pokerjoke
3 - Smiffy
4 - 

Team Callaway
1 - Imurg
2 - FairwayDodger
3 - Region3
4 - pete42

Taylormade Wingman
1 - Rickg
2 - Hobbit
3 - Kraxx
4 - Rooter

Team BjÃ¶rk
1 - MendieGK
2 - PhilTheFragger
3 - Oxfordcomma
4 - Blue in Munich


All teams now complete
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...challenge-this-year/page6#UegsC0G570i80bP3.99


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2015)

If there's a Mizuno user out there I can drop into the TM team if its easier to find someone as I have a TM driver & woods, that is of course if they'd have me :mmm:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 6, 2015)

El Bandito said:



			All teams complete....

Team Mizuno
1 - Khamelion       24
2 - Fish                32
3 - Whereditgo     19                          *Total = 99*
4 - Richart            24

Team PING
1 - ArnoldArmChewer        25
2 - PutPutSteve                 22
3 - 2Blue                          32            * Total = 99*
4 - Bigfoot                        20

Team Titleist
1 - JamesR      22
2 - Phily169     18
3 - Pauldj42     26                              * Total = 88*
4 - Crow          22

The Taylormade Dream Team 
1 - LiverpoolPhil      36
2 - Pokerjoke          29
3 - Smiffy                 0                         *Total = 65*
4 - 

Team Callaway
1 - Imurg                  0
2 - FairwayDodger    16
3 - Region3              37                          * Total = 83*
4 - pete42                30

Taylormade Wingman
1 - Rickg           32
2 - Hobbit         26
3 - Kraxx          27                                  *Total = 106*
4 - Rooter         21

Team BjÃ¶rk
1 - MendieGK            22
2 - PhilTheFragger     16
3 - Oxfordcomma      22                           * Total = 83*
4 - Blue in Munich      23


All teams now complete
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...challenge-this-year/page6#UegsC0G570i80bP3.99

Click to expand...

Congratulations to TaylorMade Wingman :clap::clap:


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2015)

Someone needs a maths lesson, Team Mizuno also has 99 points :smirk:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			Someone needs a maths lesson, Team Mizuno also has 99 points :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Don't know what you mean


----------



## Rooter (Oct 6, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Congratulations to TaylorMade Wingman :clap::clap:
		
Click to expand...

Yes!!! actually won something on the day! (ok i got the lowest score in the team, but my 7 points in the last 2 holes proved to be match winning!!)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 6, 2015)

Apologies to team Callaway.... but with two of us retiring through injury it was always going to be a problem.... even with the individual winner in our team!

IMurg did have 12 points for his 8 holes, I think, but his card went AWOL....


----------



## Imurg (Oct 6, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Apologies to team Callaway.... but with two of us retiring through injury it was always going to be a problem.... even with the individual winner in our team!

IMurg did have 12 points for his 8 holes, I think, but his card went AWOL....
		
Click to expand...

No idea where it went but I'll tell you what, if me and Karen had finished we'd have spanked the lot of yer!!!


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2015)

Imurg said:



			No idea where it went but I'll tell you what, if me and Karen had finished *and added our scores together* we'd have spanked the lot of yer!!!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 7, 2015)

I've added the scores of those who I know and some I've guessed, apologies to those I've not added as I may not have met you and if I have I've forgotten you already you were that memorable, or I may not have met you at all, either way could you add your score where appropriate, or correct it, if I've got it wrong. Scoring as per original post was best three from 4 scores.

Team Taylormade Wingmen have the lead at the moment, but with some scores to come in, it could change.


*Taylormade Wingman*
1 - Rickg = 32
2 - Hobbit = 26
3 - Kraxx = 27
4 - Rooter = 21
Total = *85*

*Team Mizuno*
1 - Khamelion = 24
2 - Fish   = 32
3 - Whereditgo = 19
4 - Richart = 24
Total = *80*

*The Taylormade Dream Team *
1 - LiverpoolPhil = 36
2 - Pokerjoke = 29
3 - Smiffy =
4 - 
Total = *65*

*Team BjÃ¶rk*
1 - MendieGK = 
2 - PhilTheFragger = 16
3 - Oxfordcomma = 22
4 - Blue in Munich = 23
Total = *61*

*Team PING*
1 - ArnoldArmChewer = 25
2 - PutPutSteve = 
3 - 2Blue = 32
4 - Bigfoot = 
Total = *57*

*Team Callaway*
1 - Imurg = 0
2 - FairwayDodger = 16
3 - Region3 = 37
4 - pete42 = 
Total = *53*

*Team Titleist*
1 - JamesR = 22
2 - Phily169 = 18
3 - Pauldj42 = 
4 - Crow = 
Total = *40*


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2015)

Another one who needs a maths lesson :S


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

Fish said:



			Another one who needs a maths lesson :S
		
Click to expand...

Which one is wrong ?


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which one is wrong ?
		
Click to expand...

 Top two are a bit light.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2015)

richart said:



			Top two are a bit light.

Click to expand...

Best three from four ?


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 7, 2015)

Fish said:



			Another one who needs a maths lesson :S
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Which one is wrong ?
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Top two are a bit light.

Click to expand...

I know I had to take my socks and shoes off and borrow wor lasses fingers and toes when she came in, but the totals thus far are correct.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Best three from four ?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed



Khamelion said:



			Various ways to do it, but I was thinking, teams of 3 or 4 depending on numbers, stableford, best 3 from 4 totalled up, winners get bragging rights on the forum.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Indeed
		
Click to expand...

:whoo: my score counts.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 7, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I've added the scores of those who I know and some I've guessed, apologies to those I've not added as I may not have met you and if I have I've forgotten you already you were that memorable, or I may not have met you at all, either way could you add your score where appropriate, or correct it, if I've got it wrong. Scoring as per original post was best three from 4 scores.

Team Taylormade Wingmen have the lead at the moment, but with some scores to come in, it could change.


*Taylormade Wingman*
1 - Rickg = 32
2 - Hobbit = 26
3 - Kraxx = 27
4 - Rooter = 21
Total = *85*

*Team Mizuno*
1 - Khamelion = 24
2 - Fish   = 32
3 - Whereditgo = 19
4 - Richart = 24
Total = *80*

*The Taylormade Dream Team *
1 - LiverpoolPhil = 36
2 - Pokerjoke = 29
3 - Smiffy =
4 - 
Total = *65*

*Team BjÃ¶rk*
1 - MendieGK =  22
2 - PhilTheFragger = 16
3 - Oxfordcomma = 22
4 - Blue in Munich = 23
Total = *67*

*Team PING*
1 - ArnoldArmChewer = 25
2 - PutPutSteve =  22
3 - 2Blue = 32
4 - Bigfoot =  20
Total = *79*

*Team Callaway*
1 - Imurg = 0
2 - FairwayDodger = 16
3 - Region3 = 37
4 - pete42 =  30
Total = *83*

*Team Titleist*
1 - JamesR = 22
2 - Phily169 = 18
3 - Pauldj42 =  26
4 - Crow =  22
Total = *70*

Click to expand...

Mate,

Got scores from the website of the team that did the scoring:whoo:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 7, 2015)

And the final order based on best 3 from 4, congratulations team Taylormade Wingmen

*Taylormade Wingman*
1 - Rickg = 32
2 - Hobbit = 26
3 - Kraxx = 27
4 - Rooter = 21
Total = *85*

*Team Callaway*
1 - Imurg = 0
2 - FairwayDodger = 16
3 - Region3 = 37
4 - pete42 = 30
Total = *83*

*Team Mizuno*
1 - Khamelion = 24
2 - Fish   = 32
3 - Whereditgo = 19
4 - Richart = 24
Total = *80*

*Team PING*
1 - ArnoldArmChewer = 25
2 - PutPutSteve = 22
3 - 2Blue = 32
4 - Bigfoot = 20
Total = *79*

*Team Titleist*
1 - JamesR = 22
2 - Phily169 = 18
3 - Pauldj42 = 26
4 - Crow = 22
Total = *70*

*Team BjÃ¶rk*
1 - MendieGK = 22
2 - PhilTheFragger = 16
3 - Oxfordcomma = 22
4 - Blue in Munich = 23
Total = *67*

*The Taylormade Dream Team *
1 - LiverpoolPhil = 36
2 - Pokerjoke = 29
3 - Smiffy = 0
4 - 
Total = *65*


----------



## Region3 (Oct 7, 2015)

Callaway had 2 crocks and only lost by 2 points!?

Counts as a moral victory as far as I'm concerned


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 7, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Callaway had 2 crocks and only lost by 2 points!?

Counts as a moral victory as far as I'm concerned 

Click to expand...

Indeed, well done Gary and Pete! If only I'd hobbled on for another couple of holes!


----------



## Region3 (Oct 7, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Indeed, well done Gary and Pete! If only I'd hobbled on for another couple of holes!
		
Click to expand...

No need for you to have risked any more damage. Anyway, there's more mileage in the 2nd place hard luck story


----------



## Rooter (Oct 8, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Callaway had 2 crocks and only lost by 2 points!?

Counts as a moral victory as far as I'm concerned 

Click to expand...

Never seen Moral on a trophy before! Even if its my score that go dropped....


WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------

